# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Babytragen

## amy-mia

Huhu, was habt ihr euch so zugelegt? Was knnt ihr empfehlen? Von Babytragetuch, ber feste Baby Carrier oder doch nur einen Kinderwagen?

----------


## Eilika

Schwieriges Thema. Mtter sind verschieden, Kinder auch...
Tendentiell kann ich fr mich sagen: ohne Kinderwagen htte ich nicht sein wollen, ohne Fragehilfe htte ich berlebt  :hmmm...:  
Fr die ganz kleinen sollte es zum Tragen ein Tuch oder ein wirklich fr Neugeborene geeignetes Tragesystem sein. Also fr die ganz Kleinen kein ErgoCarrier oder hnliches. So oder so kein Baby Bjrn... fr kleine Babys bietet sich dann ein Mai Tai an und die sind wohl echt vor allem Geschmacksache. Ich hatte den Frulein Hbsch von Ally geliehen (danke nochmal). Ich fand ihn super, mein Kind weniger. Aber er war auch kein Trage-Baby. Beim nchsten - sollte es das dann mal geben - htte ich sehr gerne eine LueMai... 
Wenn sie etwas grsser sind - also ab Sitzalter/ca. 6 Monate/Kleidergrsse 68/74 - sind die Systeme ErgoCarrier (hatte ich) oder Manduca sicher gut. Einfach zu bedienen und so. Den Ergo nehme ich jetzt (B ist jetzt fast 20 Monate alt) noch ab und an (auch wenn er es nach wie vor nicht so doll findet)... 

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Seite zum Thema: klick mich
Da werden eigentlich alle Tragen verglichen mit pro und contra.

Aber: es ist sooo individuell. Man muss es eigentlich ausprobieren. Ich wrde empfehlen, mglichst rasch nach der Geburt eine vernnftige Trageberatung zu machen. Weil dann ist Tragen eigentlich super. 

Noch ein subjektives Wort von mir zum "nur Tragen": ich htte nicht gekonnt ohne Kinderwagen. Abends im Resti, irgendwo im Caf. Ich wollte ja auch mal sitzen und entspannen, wenn ich mit ihm unterwegs war. Und dann war es mir lieber, er schlief im Kinderwagen, als irgendwo an mir. Htte ich mir jetzt auch beim feinen Abendessen im Restaurant (was ja mit Baby noch gut geht) nicht vorstellen knnen. Und auch beim Einkaufen etc. war ich oft froh um meinen Kinderwagen...

----------


## vanilleeis

Eili hat schon eine gute Zusammenfassung gegeben. Ich betone nur noch mal, bitte kein Baby Bjrn! 

Ich hatte recht zarte Kinder, die anfangs am besten im Tragetuch aufgehoben waren. Bei der Kleinen habe ich mir die MySol angeschafft, weil ich das Binden des TT unterwegs oft lstig fand. Die war richtig gut und ich wrde sie immer weiterempfehlen. Spter saen beide dann in der Manduca, aber waren sie schon mehrere Monate alt. 

Ohne Kinderwagen wrde ich aber nicht sein wollen. Zwar sind beide nicht gerne reingegangen, aber fr Taschen, Einkufe, Wickeln etc brauchte ich ihn dann doch. Und als sie grer und schwerer wurden, war ich froh um jede Minute, die ich nicht tragen musste. 

Es gibt auch Trageberatungen, wo Du verschiedene Tragemglichkeitne ausprobieren kannst. Google doch mal, ob es eine in der Nhe gibt

----------


## teletubs

Eili hat vieles gesagt...

Wir hatten am Anfang auch Tragetuch und dann als sie grsser war eine Manduca von einer Freundin. Eben so ganz ohne Kinderwagen geht und ging nicht. Wir haben sie dann mit einem dreiviertel Jahr nimmer getragen. Aber das passte auch fr uns und sie scheint es nicht zu vermissen. Aber mit knapp 2 Jahren ist sie eh zu gross.

----------


## Colourful

Eili hat schon alles gesagt!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wre gut ohne Kinderwagen ausgekommen, meine Tochter fand den so bis 10 Monate ganz furchtbar und jetzt geht es so einigermaen, tragen ist aber immer noch besser. Und ich bin auch einfach kein Kinderwagentyp. Und ja, die wiegt jetzt mit 14 Monaten 8,3kg und ist ein echtes Fliegengewicht, momentan luft sie selbst oder wird getragen.

----------


## Eilika

Kann auch nie schaden...

----------


## tragezwerg

Von Ringslings kriege ich Rckenschmerzen (von Riesling eher Kopfschmerzen 😁). Mein Mann benutzt die ganz gern, fr 15 kg aber auch nicht mehr.

----------


## brunhilde

Ich hatte fr lngere Strecken die Emei toddler und fr "mal eben" den Fidella Onbu. Den finde ich am bequemsten.

----------


## Eva_12

Da die Frage Tragetuch oder Trage bei mir ebenfalls fter aufkam: Ich habe mittlerweile gute Erfahrung mit dem Tragetuch Manduca Sling gemacht. Manchmal merke ich zwar den Rcken, aber insgesamt zu empfehlen und der Kleine schlft relativ schnell ein.

----------


## Eva_12

Da ich nicht editieren kann leider Doppelpost:
Eine Babytrage hatte ich mal bei meiner Freundin ausprobiert und konnte damit wenig anfangen, war also berhaupt nichts fr mich. Den Hersteller kenne ich aber leider nicht mehr.

----------


## Herbstblume90

Ich krame das auch mal wieder hervor.. ich hatte mich recht viel zu tragen nach sectio belesen und bin immer wieder ber elastische Tcher gestolpert. Ich wrde mir gerne vor der Geburt von K2 eins zulegen. Jetzt bin ich beim lesen aber immer wieder auf Seiten gekommen, die elastische Tcher geradezu verteufeln.. was meint ihr? Knnt ihr eine Firma empfehlen?

----------


## Eilika

Ich hatte am Anfang bei der kleinen ein Moby Wrap. Habe ja spter dann immer mit Tragehilfe getragen, die kleine aber die ersten etwa sechs Wochen damit. War geliehen, ging tiptop. Danach ist die dann in die Emei umgezogen. Ich glaube, dass die elastischen Tcher einfach nur fr die Keltenk Babies und daher nicht so lange gut gehen. Von daher vielleicht eines ausleihen oder gebraucht kaufen?

----------


## Muriel

Keltenk?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## tragezwerg

Elastische Tcher sind super fr kleine Babies (so bis 6-8kg etwa). So lange man sie quasi hauteng vorbindet und immer 3 Bahnen bers Kind zieht, sind sie sicher und auch bequem. 
Ich persnlich mochte auch bei Minibabies immer die gewebten Tcher lieber, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Bei nem Sommerbaby wrde ich allerdings eher auf elastische Tcher verzichten, weil man halt immer 3 Lagen berm Baby braucht und das echt warm ist.
Moby hat gute elastische Tcher, Didymos mittlerweile auch. Boba auch, die sind in den USA am beliebtesten.

----------


## McBeal

Ich denke „kleinen“. Ich habe immer von Anfang an (der Groe kam per Sectio) in „normalen“ Tchern getragen, bei der Jngsten auch nach wenigen Wochen erstmals in der Trage (Kokadi Flip), weil ich die praktischer fand, um sie im Auto wohnen zu lassen und mal eben schnell umzumachen, wenn ich die Geschwister aus der Kita abgeholt oder eingekauft habe. Ich habe nie den Kindersitz aus dem Auto mitgenommen, da ich den nicht schleppen wollte und gerade auch in der Kita das Baby nicht hinstellen wollte - wenn man es vor der Brust hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer ungefragt am Kind rumfummelt und es betatscht viel geringer.  :hmmm...: 
Ich wrde von Anfang an ein normales Tuch nehmen und mir die Wickelkreuztrage und das Knguru ansehen.

LG
Ally

----------


## ninakatharina

Ich fand das elastische Tuch am Anfang gut, sobald sie etwas mobiler wurde war es nicht mehr gut, weil sie sich richtig rausgewurschtelt hat aus der Trage, egal wie sorgsam man die tuchbahnen gelegt und gebunden hat. Ab ca. 12 Wochen immer in der Limas Plus.

----------


## Miss

Als Mini ganz klein war, hab ich die normalen Tragetcher benutzt oder auch mal die Amazonas Mei Tei (mit Beinen komplett drin). Warum eher elastische Tcher statt normalen?

----------


## epeline

Wir hatten anfangs nur die Limas Babytrage. Die wurde so ab 2,5 wochen benutzt. Mein Mann trgt inzwischen mit Limas Flex (FB, aber erst so ab Gr 68 nutzbar) und ich in gewebten Tchern. 
Die FB nehme ich aber wie Ally gern im Auto. Babyschale wurde hier ja bereits gegen Reboarder ausgetauscht. 
Mit elastischen Tchern habe ich keine Erfahrung.

----------


## Eilika

Ich fand das am Anfang schn mit dem elastischen Tuch. Ging gut zu binden, war von Anfang an schn weich und so. Aber da es wohl wirklich nur was fr kleine Kinder ist, schau doch, ob Du eines gebraucht bekommst!

----------


## Miss

Ich persnlich wrde fr so eine kurze Zeit auch eher gebraucht was kaufen oder das vorhandene nutzen. Aber das Thema ist eh von Unvernunft beherrscht, haben auch mehr Tragen/ Tcher, als wir bruchten  :hmmm...:

----------


## jijichu

Wir haben mit Baby bei der Beratung mehrere gestestet und uns fr die Cybex (Marie heit die glaube ich?) entschieden. Hat fr uns den Vorteil, dass sowohl mein Mann als auch ich sie ohne was umzustellen nutzen knnen, wir haben ja 40 cm Unterschied in der Hhe.

----------


## Herbstblume90

Danke fr die vielen Antworten! 
Eine Trage haben wir schon vom Groen, die war aber die ersten 8 Wochen nach der sectio so ungemtlich, dass ich gerne eine Alternative ohne dicken Bauch/Beckengurt htte.. 

Aber was sind denn dann berhaupt die Vorteile der elastischen Tcher? Es klingt ja eher als, als ob die eher berflssig wren? Wobei einige stimmen sie ja angenehm fanden zu tragen? Ich hatte immer wieder Gelesen, dass bei elastischen weniger Druck auf dem Bauch ist, dann stimmt das gar nicht? 

Vor den gewebten habe ich aufgrund der lnge etwas Respekt..

----------

